# Fresh Wheel Refurbishment, Lacquer going Yellow



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Right, I had my Alloys fully refurbished in March on the Golf.

Since fitting them back on the Car I have only washed the Car twice in 6 Weeks, I do at times use Bilberry Wheel cleaner if required which is PH Neutral anyway. However in both instances since fitting these Alloys I have only used...

AG Polar Blast at the Pre-Wash Stage
Rinsed them
Megs Car Shampoo and Mitt at contact stage
Valetpro Detailing Brush on the nooks and crannies
Soft Wheel Brush for the Inner wheel area
Rinsed
Towel Dried

A process I have done for many Years on many different Cars with no issues.

I washed the Car today and as I was drying the Alloys noticed a Yellowing in the Top clear coat/Lacquer which I have never seen before, Its almost like the layers have built up due to too much Lacquer applied and you can feel this with your hand when you run it across the spokes.

Its only at certain points on the Alloys but as its not something I have ever seen before thought I would ask you guys.

I have sent pictures to the company the refurbished the Alloys stating I am not happy with them etc

I know they where not like this when I collected them, I also had them in my garage under LED Strip Lights and didn't see any discolouration.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nothing that a flat N polish cant fix, preferably done by the firm that done the refurb.


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

You're on here and only washed it twice in six weeks. Have you been in prison?
Seriously, have you tried some tar remover as I had a similar 'stain' start to appear, I don't know what it was but came off with glue and tar remover.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

djberney said:


> You're on here and only washed it twice in six weeks. Have you been in prison?
> Seriously, have you tried some tar remover as I had a similar 'stain' start to appear, I don't know what it was but came off with glue and tar remover.


I work shifts Driving Trains for a living, My Wife is expecting our first Baby in the next Month and we are getting an Extension built on the Front of our House which I have been project Managing...

I actually moved about 200 Bricks and Half a Ton of Sand this Morning so I could get my car on the Driveway for the first time in 3 Weeks and Wash it :lol:

So I think I can be cut a bit of slack 

As for removing it, Its not on the outside or on top of the Lacquer it appears that whoever refurbished them applied too much in One area almost like when you get a Paint run. It looks like Varnish but it rock solid.

I have tried to Hand polish it using Megs 105 Ultra Cut Compound and a Microfibre and it won't touch it.

I have some Iron-X, Tar-X and AG Tar Remover so could have a go but I think it might be beyond what I can do at home.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Take them back.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

The happy goat said:


> Take them back.


Yes, I have sent them a message with pictures attached.

Presume with the Bank Holiday they will reply on Tuesday, See what they say :thumb:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Without doubt take them back. If they can see you've tried to tried to do anything to them, they could argue you have caused the problem


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

As above, take them back and allow them to sort them for you, hopefully as you say they’ll reply early in the week and you get them sorted out easily :thumb:


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Mar 26, 2012)

My guess is they didn't use enough hardener in the primer and some areas were thicker than others and the hardner has bled through.
Happens often with lack of hardner in filler and the colour bleeds through creating a yellow or red stain.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Just to give an update on this, I got a reply via email this Morning from the Company the carried out the Refurbishment on the Alloys.

They have said they would like to get the Alloys back off me and Re-Do them, Just awaiting a call from them at some point over the next few Days.

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

bonelorry said:


> Just to give an update on this, I got a reply via email this Morning from the Company the carried out the Refurbishment on the Alloys.
> 
> They have said they would like to get the Alloys back off me and Re-Do them, Just awaiting a call from them at some point over the next few Days.
> 
> Will keep you all posted.


That's good news :thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Dropping the Alloys off this Week to get them Re-Done :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bonelorry said:


> Dropping the Alloys off this Week to get them Re-Done :thumb:


Thats great news and excellent customer service, without any hassle :thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> Thats great news and excellent customer service, without any hassle :thumb:


Yes, I thought so also.

Dropped them off about 1 Hour ago, Really friendly and couldn't be more apologetic. Said they will get them turned around for me as soon as they can.

Golf is now back on its Winter Steelies


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bonelorry said:


> Yes, I thought so also.
> 
> Dropped them off about 1 Hours ago, Really friendly and could be more apologetic. Said they will get them turned around for me as soon as they can.
> 
> Golf is now back on its Winter Steelies


Customer service like that, I wouldn't hesitate to use them again and to recommend them...

Hopefully they'll look superb when you get them back :thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

bonelorry said:


> Yes, I thought so also.
> 
> Dropped them off about 1 Hour ago, Really friendly and couldn't be more apologetic. Said they will get them turned around for me as soon as they can.
> 
> Golf is now back on its Winter Steelies


Would you be happy to share the company details? I am in the Sheffield area also and am looking to get my wheels refurbished.

I'd prefer to use a company with good customer service as this one would appear to have.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Would you be happy to share the company details? I am in the Sheffield area also and am looking to get my wheels refurbished.
> 
> I'd prefer to use a company with good customer service as this one would appear to have.


RS Wheels :thumb:

Not sure where you are located but they are on Nutwood Trading Estate not far from Hillsborough.

If you are on Facebook and like their page they post most days with what they have been working on, They do Diamond Cutting too BTW.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

bonelorry said:


> RS Wheels :thumb:
> 
> Not sure where you are located but they are on Nutwood Trading Estate not far from Hillsborough.
> 
> If you are on Facebook and like their page they post most days with what they have been working on, They do Diamond Cutting too BTW.


Much appreciated. I have seen them on Facebook as it happens but it's nice to get a real life review :thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

All sorted, Thank you all that posted on this Thread its appreciated!

Collected the Alloys this Morning and gave the Car a Mini Detail this Afternoon, I have scrutinised the Wheels and cannot see any defects this time around so have to say other than the inconvenience of having to swap the wheels over and an extra couple of visits to their premises it has been a painless experience.

Cannot fault their aftersales and would use them again without a doubt.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Look excellent, happy for you to get it resolved in a professional manner.
What was the cost of the refurb if I may ask :


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

bellguy said:


> Look excellent, happy for you to get it resolved in a professional manner.
> What was the cost of the refurb if I may ask :


£214 inc vat :thumb:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

bonelorry said:


> £214 inc vat :thumb:


Great deal on that for the quality AND service :thumb:


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

And so, Another Week has passed and I am away this Weekend with Family. Just walked upto the Car and the Alloys have gone exactly the same.

Literally been on the Car for just over a Week, I haven’t even Washed them this time with anything.

OSR Wheel has gone really discoloured.

I will be asking for a refund this time, Genuinely not happy.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bonelorry said:


> And so, Another Week has passed and I am away this Weekend with Family. Just walked upto the Car and the Alloys have gone exactly the same.
> 
> Literally been on the Car for just over a Week, I haven't even Washed them this time with anything.
> 
> ...


Oh, that's not good.... 

Hope you get it sorted


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Heading to RS Wheels Tomorrow when I finish my shift in the Morning, Had a response from them today apologising again and saying they are more than happy to refurbish them again.

Also that they have never experienced this before but want me to be happy?

I have expressed my concerns to them, If they have no idea what is causing it in the first place then whats the point in me wasting hours of my time travelling too and from their premises and swapping my wheels over again for what will now be the 3rd time. if they are going to do the same again?

The wheels that have been exposed to the Sun are the worst effected, They almost look like they have melted and all the Lacquer/Clear Coat has accumulated in one place and gone Yellow.

They didn’t look like this when I collected them 2 Weeks ago and I have not cleaned the Car yet either since fitting them.

Bored now.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I know you're in Sheffield, but if you are happy to travel, I cannot recommend Demon Wheels at Walton Summit industrial estate highly enough. We use them for all our wheel refurbs. Everything they do is of the highest quality, and the wheels come back better than new. To date they have done numerous sets including Porsche, McLaren, BMW, Mercedes, many more and they are the best that I have ever seen, being in the trade for almost 40 years, I have seen and used enough companies. They remain looking good too. https://www.demonwheels.co.uk


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I've used Metal Magic in Barnsley on a couple of occasions for powder coating and they have been flawless. http://www.metalmagicwheelrefurb.co.uk/


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

gatecrasher3 said:


> I've used Metal Magic in Barnsley on a couple of occasions for powder coating and they have been flawless. http://www.metalmagicwheelrefurb.co.uk/


Used them many times myself, Never had any issues however a friend who had some Buddy Club Alloys refurbished for his Nissan Sylvia S15 Spec R at Metal Magic last Year rejected them a few times due to a very poor Finish on the inner part of the wheels.

RS Wheels are wanting to have One more go at doing my Wheels, They are going to use a different batch of Powdercoat this time but rather worryingly they still don't know what is causing the issue in the first place.

I have said this is the absolute last time I will have them done with RS Wheels, If there are any future issues I want a Full Refund.

Dropping them off on Monday and they are supplying some Loan Wheels with Tyres this time.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Well, hopefully they’ll be right this time. You certainly can’t fault their customer service with you - yes, shouldn’t have happened, especially twice, but they’re not giving the brush off or any rubbish, so fingers crossed


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

bonelorry said:


> Used them many times myself, Never had any issues however a friend who had some Buddy Club Alloys refurbished for his Nissan Sylvia S15 Spec R at Metal Magic last Year rejected them a few times due to a very poor Finish on the inner part of the wheels.
> 
> RS Wheels are wanting to have One more go at doing my Wheels, They are going to use a different batch of Powdercoat this time but rather worryingly they still don't know what is causing the issue in the first place.
> 
> ...


Disappointed to read that about your mates wheels.

Hopefully RS get yours sorted, you really can't fault their willingness it seems. Shame about the inconvenience of you having to keep taking your wheels down there though.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

bonelorry said:


> £214 inc vat :thumb:


Great price - 'the wheel specialist' quoted me £380 for 4x 15" gunmetal finish Fiat 500 alloys !

then again if they can't get the job right then it doesn't matter how cheap RS are


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

percymon said:


> Great price - 'the wheel specialist' quoted me £380 for 4x 15" gunmetal finish Fiat 500 alloys !
> 
> then again if they can't get the job right then it doesn't matter how cheap RS are


I agree, I would have happily paid more for mine doing. It wasn't about the price in the first place but I had never used RS Wheels before so wanted to try them.

Fair play to them that they are bending over backwards to sort them, I just hope they can actually sort them.

They do literally hundreds of sets per week and have said they have never seen this issue before.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

It's awesome that you drive trains mate. Dad worked on signal boxes back in the day. Something about them that really appeals, from a festering old 125 to Stephenson's rocket.
Good luck with all your stuff going on my friend.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

President Swirl said:


> It's awesome that you drive trains mate. Dad worked on signal boxes back in the day. Something about them that really appeals, from a festering old 125 to Stephenson's rocket.
> Good luck with all your stuff going on my friend.


Thank you! Its an awesome Job, Took some serious effort and time to get and I am very privileged to be able to do it for a living, 7 Years I have been on the Railway now after leaving the Motor Industry in 2014.

I bet your Dad has some stories to tell, My Uncle worked on the Railway from 1976 to 2014 doing everything from Signalman, Shunter and then went into S&T on the Track Maintenance side.


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

bonelorry said:


> I agree, I would have happily paid more for mine doing. It wasn't about the price in the first place but I had never used RS Wheels before so wanted to try them.
> 
> Fair play to them that they are bending over backwards to sort them, I just hope they can actually sort them.
> 
> They do literally hundreds of sets per week and have said they have never seen this issue before.


Third time lucky! :thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Are they ok now ?


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

BRUN said:


> Are they ok now ?


Not collected them yet, Dropped them off on Monday so expecting a call anytime now.

They are Wet Spraying them this time rather than powdercoating so we shall see.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow is still going on, it says a lot about the standard of work that they are happy to put out.


----------



## bonelorry (Nov 11, 2009)

Picked the Alloys up this Afternoon, They look absolutely spot on but will be keeping an eye on them over the next few Weeks to see if they deteriorate again.

Hopefully they will be fine.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bonelorry said:


> Picked the Alloys up this Afternoon, They look absolutely spot on but will be keeping an eye on them over the next few Weeks to see if they deteriorate again.
> 
> Hopefully they will be fine.


Fingers crossed for you they are :thumb:


----------

